# Synkromotive Controller Running



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Did some more on road data logging today to send to Synkro and had no faults. I jumped on the freeway and took a blast down the road for about 6 miles at 60 mph and the motor and controller stayed cool. I did a dead stop 3rd gear start and pulled 650 amps but those amps dropped quickly as the speed increased. The computer program for live data logging is real nice and has a bunch of parameters to keep track of and log. As soon as I can I will hook up a speed sensor. It may actually be awhile for that. So far today I was quite pleased. We will be increasing the voltage real soon. 

Pete


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

subscribing, This is awesome! I ordered mine from evcomponents last week! I'm glad to hear you are having good luck so far.


----------

